# There's no snow in NASHVILLE! :-(



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

Anyone from Tennessee? 

Oh and Hi..  I'm Paige.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Paige! I have family in Tennessee and I have snowboarded there. There's a small resort in Gatlingburg. I usually go once a year to visit during my winter break from college.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

rgrwilco said:


> Hi Paige! I have family in Tennessee and I have snowboarded there. There's a small resort in Gatlingburg. I usually go once a year to visit during my winter break from college.


Awesome! I'ma haveta check it out. I've skateboarded and ice skated before - but haven't tried snowboarding, really interested in learning though!


----------



## fealinlucky (Feb 26, 2010)

Im chillin in Nashvegas... Planning a carolinas trip in a few weeks and headed up north end of this week... I hear ya on the No snow haha... 
and people down here are CRAZY =)


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

fealinlucky said:


> Im chillin in Nashvegas... Planning a carolinas trip in a few weeks and headed up north end of this week... I hear ya on the No snow haha...
> and people down here are CRAZY =)


hahaha yeah they are crazy down here!!!! im heading up north this weekend, where ya goin?


----------

